# COMMENT CONVAINCRE MON PERE D'ACHETER UN ICEBOOK?



## Sir (29 Juillet 2001)

Salut a tous 
Fidel mac user depuis que j'ai 8 ans maintenant j'en ai 17 ans ,j'ai eu mon premier mac a 10-11ans un fabuleux LC 630 enfin fabuleux pour l'epoque   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Maintenant je veux un icebook mais comment convaincre mes parents de me l'acheter ??? je leur ai dis tous ce que je pouvais dire mais rien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aidez moi les gars stp 
Bye SirMacGregor


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juillet 2001)

T'as qu'à le menacer de dire à ta mère ce qu'il fait le samedi avec un poney dans la salle de bains.


----------



## Sir (29 Juillet 2001)

y'aurait il des reponses intelligentes ???? et non "conne"(excusez moi pour le mot )
Merci a tous


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juillet 2001)

oups


----------



## archeos (29 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  *T'as qu'à le menacer de dire à ta mère ce qu'il fait le samedi avec un poney dans la salle de bains. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
LOL


----------



## Muludovski (29 Juillet 2001)

Ç'est quoi comme smilie "LOL"? Je comprends l'intention (Que j'approuve grandement dans ce cas precis), mais je vois pas trop ce que ça represente...
Sinon, pour l'IceBook, ça depend des raisons que tes parents t'opposent mon gars... Comment tu veux qu'on sache, nous?
A+

[29 juillet 2001 : message édité par Muludovski]


----------



## benR (29 Juillet 2001)

C'est pas vraiment un smiley.. Ca signifie Laughing Out Loudly.


----------



## archeos (29 Juillet 2001)

et mort de rire (ou je me roule à terre tellement je ris), mais c'est autant à cause de la repartie du bonze que de la demande de Sirmacgregor
même si l'entraide est importante dans ce forum et dans le monde mac en général, macg n'est pas là pour régler les problèmes existentiels de tous les inscrits
moi ma copine est partie chez ses parents pour le week end, vous ne savez pas comment la faire revenir plus vite ?


----------



## Sir (29 Juillet 2001)

ok,donnez moi des arguments


----------



## Sir (30 Juillet 2001)

Bon,ben merci le Bonze mais c'est ce que je fais !!!! d'autre part ficelle je voulais te dire que McDo ,ils ont perdu ma candidature pour mon job d'ete ,en plus ils sont pas aimable où je suis donc .... oui,je sais tu vas dire (enfin j'espere)on ne choisi pas où l'on travaille pour des jobs d'ete .
Le 18 juillet j'ai telephone a MAC WAY d'Opera (a paris ) je leur ai demandé si il pouvait me prendre ils m'ont dit oui (een plus je connais l'equipe de mac way enfin pas toute l'equipe ) je leur ai envoye un courier ........1 semaine apres ils m'ont telephone ........ ils m'ont dit .......désolé on peut pas vous prendre vous n'avez pas 18 ans   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Avec ce job chez mac way j'aurais pu me payer le icebook avec l'aide de mes parents .... car ils m'ont dit qu'ils voulaient bien rajoute ......donc maintenant il me faut un job d'ete pour 1 mois ...AIDEZ MOI A TROUVER UN JOB DANS L'INFORMATIQUE STP


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2001)

Tu sais quoi faire sur ton mac ?


----------



## Sir (30 Juillet 2001)

Bon ben mac howen je sais faire du graphisme avec,programmation,m'amuser ,le reparer, le bichonner.... je fais plein de truc avec mais si j'avais ce icebook je ferais plus de truc avec ...... j'aimerais faire de la 3d avec mais sur un lc c'est dur !!! mais les logiciels de 3 d j'y touche des fois quand je peux avoir l'ibook d('un de mes proches voila j'ai repondu a ta question mac howen ..... t'es architecte ??? c'est cool .... je dessine pas trop mal ..... la perspective j'aime bien ca


----------



## ficelle (30 Juillet 2001)

tu ne devais pas travailler chez macdo pour te le payer, ton ibook ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2001)

Comme je suis très généreux et que je te sens réticent à user de la violence verbale, je m'en vais t'avancer 2-3 astuces fines et percutantes.
D'abord, il ne faut pas oublier qu'une bonne négociation n'a lieu d'être que dans deux types d'endroit : bien assis, les orteils au frais autour d'une bonne bouteille, ou en passant très vite dans l'entrée. Tout autre moyen d'ouvrir la porte à une communication négotiationelle est vain et condamné d'avance.

Ensuite, tu doix choisir avec sagacité les mots que tu vas employer. Pas de "un mac est ce qui se rapproche le plus de mon idéal sexuel", ni de "si je n'ai pas cette machine, j'arrête de respirer". Plutôt, sur la forme, montrer que tu connais ton sujet, en adulte. Pas faire chier, pas insister 10 000x en une journée (cf plus loin), et regarder l'homme bien dans les yeux, direct, genre jaipaspeurdetoidabord.


Enfin, quand au fond du message, il faut être très très très terre à terre. T'arriveras jamais à faire comprendre à ton père qu'un mac çà te fait le même effet qu'un poney chez lui; alors l'idée c'est de parler directement de ce qui va intéresser directement ton père : le boulot. Tu vas lui expliquer qu'en achetant un portable, tu pourras te déplacer facilement dans différents types d'endroits pour optimiser ta productivité (invente une bibliothèque que tu fréquentes, au besoin), produire directement des devoirs propres, etc. 
Le plus important est que tu le convaincques d'acheter (#1) un portable (#2) qui soit un mac (#3). Le plus important à argumenter, cest que tu veuilles CHANGER pour un PORTABLE. En dernier lieu seulement, mentionner de quel portable il s'agit. À mettre sur le tapis : l'âge de la machine, qui mérite amplement un renouvellement; le fait que tu disposes déjà d'une logithèque et d'une exppérience mac; et - coup de massue final - tu prépares un comparatif des prix PC-Mac (au besoin, enjolive), pour montrer qu'à performance égal, le iBook est Roi de toutes les jungles. Si ça suffit pas, rabats-le sur les avis donné dans la presse, pour une fois qu'ils sont unanimes, faut en profiter. Si tu as toi-même une échéance impotante dans la vie, genre exam ou truc commme ça, mets-le dans la balance. Le mieux, c'est quand il y a un anniversaire dans les mêmes eaux.
S'il déteste ta copine et qu"il vomit à sa vue, tu peux toujours essayer de faire du 50-50 : je béton la cops, tu m'craches le ice. Mais à ta place, je feras attention à pas choisir trop vite entre le mac et la meuf; ya quand même un équilibre mental à conserver.

voilàvoilà. MAIS il ne faut jamais oublier qu'une négociation, ça se passe sur le looooong-terme. Faut en parler au détour d'une conversation. Laisser couler. Revenir. Distiller quelques démonstrations à la fnac où ce genre de trucs (ça marche pas mal, çà). J'dirais que si tu te donnes 3 mois, c'est jouable. Mais tu peux partir pour 3 ans, aussi, ya pas de règle. 
Dis lui que lui aussi pourra s'en servir et faire la fierté de son bureau en exposant des jolis transparents super classe et trop sexy qui feront tomber tous les poneys à ses pieds (désolé, j'ai pas résisté à cet argument publicitaire bidon).


Si c'est juste qu'il veut un PC et pas un mac, tout celà semble très jouable. S'il sort des furoncles en parlant ordinateur, c'est plus délicat.

Et puis merde aussi, c'est la vie, d'avoir des obstacles à surmonter seul. ça fait quand même 7 mois que j'essaye de trouver un financement à un Ti, après tout.

Tiens nous au courant.
J'suis sur qu'on a plein de révélations à te faire sur les poneys.


----------



## Sir (30 Juillet 2001)

Vous vous manifestez?


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (30 Juillet 2001)

T'as de la famille ou qq qui peux te loger sur la région de Roubaix ?


----------



## Sir (30 Juillet 2001)

Salut Vieux Mac User t'as une offre a me proposer???mant je n'ai pas de famille dans la region de ROUBAIX mais jai des amis dans la region de lille malhereusement ils sont partis en vacances dis moi ton offre stp
Manifestez vous stp


----------



## Sir (30 Juillet 2001)

Ca bouge pas ...ici?


----------



## benR (30 Juillet 2001)

Mais t'arrêtes un peu !!!
c'est quand meme pas possible, c'est quoi ce boulot ?

On est à tes pieds ou quoi ?
tu as posté il y a trente minutes, et tu veux déjà que tout le monde s'arrache tes services ?


tu te calmes (et moi aussi par la même occasion), et t'attends, ok ?

[30 juillet 2001 : message édité par benR]


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2001)

SirMacGregor t'as pas poste au bon endroit : ici les individus comme LeBouzeux ont le droit de nuire
dis lui que c'est une belle machine bien sous tous rapports et puis donne lui la liste des éléments de cette beauté (que je vais bientôt acheter ) et fais lui du coup du mythe du MégaHertz


----------



## Sir (31 Juillet 2001)

Merci a toi alem t'es le seul qui est sympa sur ce post


----------



## Gwenhiver (31 Juillet 2001)

Oh hé Faut que tu arrêtes, toi Il y a une rubrique Petites Annonces sur MacGeneration. Alors va poster là-bas, et qu'on ne te retrouve plus ici


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2001)

trés incisifs tes posts en ce moment Gwen, non?
tu as raison SirMacGrégor n'a pas a poster des petites annonces (avec vieux-qqchose) mais Le Bonze nous pollue plus!
avec ses posts dégoulinants   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[30 juillet 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*Le Bonze nous pollue plus!
avec ses posts dégoulinants
[30 juillet 2001 : message édité par alèm]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On n'aime pas les poneys, ici.


et puis un peu de respect du copyright, enfin c'est "dégoulinant©". Merci.


----------



## Gwenhiver (31 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*trés incisifs tes posts en ce moment Gwen, non?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu trouves ? Je sais pas, moi. BenR le rappelle à l'ordre une première fois. Il continue à demander toutes les demi-heures du boulot. C'est gonflant, au bout de la troisième (quatrième ?) fois. Il y a en a beaucoup ici qui cherchent du boulot. Pas une raison pour venir pleurer sur le forum.
Et puis leBonze, il pollue dans le Bar MacG. Et ça, je m'en fous


----------



## Olivier.w (31 Juillet 2001)

Tu as quain dévaliser une banque.&lt;BR&gt;Tu peu ausssi demander à ma soeur de te l'offrir car j'ai l'impression que tu la kiffe.&lt;BR&gt;Voici son ICQ :   vous le saurez pas signé alèm  &lt;P&gt;Franchement arrete de dire dess conneries. Mieu vaut se taire que te dire des conneries.&lt;P&gt;Olivier la pomme. Toi c'est la poure à tout gober.   vous le saurez pas signé alèm


----------



## Gwenhiver (31 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Olivier.w:
*Olivier la pomme. Toi c'est la poure à tout gober.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Sir (31 Juillet 2001)

J suis peut etre la poire mais toi a 21 ans tu fantasme sur alizee c'est grave !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tres grave


----------



## Gwenhiver (31 Juillet 2001)

Tu parles à qui, là ? Parce que j'ai bien 21 ans, mais alizee, je ne sais même pas ce que c'est


----------



## Olivier.w (31 Juillet 2001)

Ah je me fend la geeule en lisant c'est messagent.
Je suis mort de rire.

C'est qui le plus con entre sirMac et moi la Pomme?


----------



## Sir (31 Juillet 2001)

Franchement c'est un superbe forum ici !!!
on se fend la gueule ici !!!!


----------



## Olivier.w (31 Juillet 2001)

SirMacGregor  envoi moi un message sur icq STP, j'ai besoin de te parler


----------



## Gwenhiver (31 Juillet 2001)

Ouww Ça va saigner. C'est l'heure des réglements de comptes


----------



## Olivier.w (31 Juillet 2001)

Pourquoi ca va seignier.
T'est de mon coté ou du coté de Sirmac?


----------



## Olivier.w (31 Juillet 2001)

Pourquoi ca va seignier.
T'est de mon coté ou du coté de Sirmac?


----------



## Olivier.w (31 Juillet 2001)

Ce message s'adresse pour Gwenhiver
Je sais que tu est un bon donc je me permet de te poser une question : 
Tu sais comment faire sur Mac OS X pour créer un groupe comme dans Mac OS 9 dans tableau de bord partage de fichier onglet utilisateur est groupe.
Je te remerci de me répondre, c'est urgent


----------



## Sir (31 Juillet 2001)

PQ tu veux me parler olivier???


----------



## Gwenhiver (1 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Olivier.w:
*Tu sais comment faire sur Mac OS X pour créer un groupe comme dans Mac OS 9 dans tableau de bord partage de fichier onglet utilisateur est groupe.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai déja vu ton post dans la section Mac OS X. Je ne sais pas y répondre, vu que je n'ai jamais utilisé la fonction d'Utilisateurs Multiples sous 9. Désolé
D'autre part, je n'entrerai pas dans vos querelles de joyeux drilles. Aucun intérêt de prendre parti pour l'un ou l'autre. Ceci dit, ce serait sympa de continuer vos histoires par message privé.
Pour terminer, SirMcGregor, il y en a marre de tes posts inutiles. J'efface ta réponse à Olivier sur la section Mac OS X. Allez vous battre ailleurs.


----------



## Olivier.w (1 Août 2001)

Gwenhiver tu peu me donner ton numéro ICQ pour qu'on puisse communiquer.

Tu trouvera dans ma signature le mein.

Merci par avance


----------



## Olivier.w (1 Août 2001)

Alors il y a pas de suite
Je commence à m'ennuyer


----------



## gribouille (1 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*PQ tu veux me parler olivier???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pour te faire une déclaration


----------



## gribouille (1 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*

[...] ce serait sympa de continuer vos histoires par message privé.
Pour terminer, SirMcGregor, il y en a marre de tes posts inutiles. J'efface ta réponse à Olivier sur la section Mac OS X. Allez vous battre ailleurs.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On se calme, on se calme...


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2001)

une déclaration de ce genre?







ou une déclaration de ce genre?






ah ce gribouille, un vrai Cupidon
quel terrible Eros


----------



## Olivier.w (1 Août 2001)

Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre, Je me marre,


----------



## aricosec (1 Août 2001)

_comment éduquer mon chien pour mordre le percepteur_ _comment obliger mon chat a pisser sur ma belle mére_ _comment avoir un rendez vous avec belle en cuisse_ _et comment convertir le papa de macgrégor a acheter un PC_ 
le débat est relancé !





[31 juillet 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## Olivier.w (1 Août 2001)

Quelqu'un peut me donner l'adresse et le téléphone de l'école du RIRE
Merci d'avance


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2001)

ce n'est pas chez toi à première vue...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et pis voilà si tu m'attaques, j'le dit à mon papa qu'a un plus beau camion que le tien (et que celui de Sirmachin)

je suis désolé pour toi, Olivier, si tu cherches à battre le nombre de posts sur un sujet, tu devrais redouter la terrible concurrence de l'Aricosec

(tiens ça fait longtemps qu'on ne s'est pas croisé mon Rico, pourtant tu sais Rico les goulets (hi hi) ne me font pas peur et tes batteries de cuisine non plus, y a que ta femme que je supporte plus, toujours à nous bassiner avec son dude chéri par-ci, son dude chéri par-là, il a beau être "mon grand cramé dans son Firebidulle", je supporte pas qu'elle lui fasse plus de ratatouille qu'à nous autres et puis faut lui  dire d'arrêter d'accrocher sur tes murs les photos pseudo-artistiques que ce barbu prend de son anatomie dans des positions plus que suspectes avec son "FlowerPower", c'est indécent comme sujet, c'est comme si je pissais sur son tapis percé et que je m'essuyais ensuite sur son chat persan, non Rico faut que tu la calmes, c'est plus possible)





[31 juillet 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Mops Argo (1 Août 2001)

Et ben alors, vous êtes allés vous coucher. C'est fatigant toutes ces conneries


----------



## Olivier.w (1 Août 2001)

Je suis mort de rire.
De toute facon moi qui est grave on vas se marrié moi et Alizée avec un Mac


----------



## Sir (1 Août 2001)

T'inquetes Gwen c'est pas a toi que je parlais mais  a qui je parlais


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Août 2001)

c'est sympas ici

j'ai l'impression de lier un scénario pour Amour, Gloire & Beauté.

j'spère que vous allez continuer comme ça, j'aime bien ce forum je crois.


----------



## Sir (1 Août 2001)




----------



## gribouille (1 Août 2001)

*MOUAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHHAHAAAAAAAHHAHAHHA* Mort de rire....

je viens de lire ce sujet que je ne connaissais pas.... mouahahahahhhahha, j'ai vraiment raté qqchose.... hi hi hi hgi hi.... je trouves cela tellement débile.... ha ha ha....que je pffffff mouahahahahaaa

non mais sérieux vous le faites exprès ou pas... vouahahahahaha... on se croirais au club Dorothée.... hi hi hi hi


----------



## gribouille (1 Août 2001)

pouf-pouf... j'en reviens pas... pfffff-mouahahahah
trop pliant comme histoire


----------



## Sir (1 Août 2001)

Salut gribouille au depart de ce sujet c'etait pas debile !!! mais Olivier w. est arrive il a casse mon sujet donc maintenant je joue au debile aussi olivier mais ca c'est son etat normal d'etre DEBILE 
Bye


----------



## Olivier.w (1 Août 2001)

Nan je suis toujours la et je me marre tout seul car vous m'avez tous abandonné.
C'est pas sympa les gars


----------



## aricosec (1 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
* et puis faut lui  dire d'arrêter d'accrocher sur tes murs les photos pseudo-artistiques que ce barbu prend de son anatomie dans des positions plus que suspectes avec son "FlowerPower", c'est indécent comme sujet, c'est comme si je pissais sur son tapis percé et que je m'essuyais ensuite sur son chat persan, non Rico faut que tu la calmes, c'est plus possible&#8230 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah ! la S.....,

_TCHAC !  TCHAC ! et re TCHAC !_
t'a vu além,je suis un vrai de vrai moi,j'sais parlé aux femmes,pas été élevé chez dédé mouftard pour rien,l'est remis en droite ligne tout d'suite la garce,servir une vodka frappé au DUDE! gonflé le frére,moi qui en avais fait un ami,me trahir honteusement,la qu'a se servir son verre tout seul le salopard,j'vas t'y envoyer un commando,quand il reviendra de vacances,lui remettre le respect en ligne.

merci ALEM de ta vigilance .
ps: prépare lui un smiley de bienvenue quand il se repointera


----------



## aricosec (1 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*POUM ......la batterie du Pacemaker à flanché...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
bon d'accord mais c'était pas encore ça,un petit verre de poire williams,et c'est reparti.


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Salut ariosec et alem vous pouvez  m'explique c'est quoi ce post avec Flower Power etc....?
Merci d'avance*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Rico j'suis confus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je merde encore avec cette histoire de messages privés (et c'est pire chez Touba avec l'alcool que l'on s'y enfile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
bon tout le monde est au courant maintenant, ZUT et FLUTE de re-ZUT!!

tiens voilà tu pourras coller cela sur ta porte d'entrée : 







entre nous je t'avais prévenu pour Dude

mais bon tu as bien fait de m'écouter et d'installer la webcam dans les trous de C (confection?) dans la jolie housse d'opossum que Dude t'avait offert!!

Sirmachingrégaire (je ne sais plus qui t'appelle comme cela   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), l'histoire est trop longue à te raconter, tu n'as qu'à remonter le temps, tu trouveras moults réponses à des questions que tu ne t'es jamais posées, hi hi hi ©


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (2 Août 2001)

Excusez-nous


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Août 2001)

Camarades, camarades
Vous constaterez avec les membes de la commission nationale du Parti et la cellule anti-agression de l'extérieur, donc avec moi, que deux individus présentent tous les traits du social-traitre. Le social-traître agit, parle, prémédite, sabote en privé.
Par fourberie et fierté caractéristiques de l'individualisme bourgeois, le social-traitre ne prend même pas la peine de dissimuler ses activités mensongères. Les deux individus répondant au patronyme de aricosec et alèm seront soumis, selon le vote de l'assemblée disciplinaire, à une procédure de redressement destinée à les éveiller à la conscience prolétaire, ou à la mort.

Camarades!
Réfléchissez, et choisissez.


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2001)

je t'ai enfin démasqué Vladimir Ilitch, tu t'es regardé dans un miroir &lt;Le Bonze&gt;? non? bon allez regarde -toi









 tu fulmines, ce n'est pas dans ton régime d'ascète garde-toi des excés cela pourrait être mortel


(ton inspiration baisse d'ailleurs)


----------



## Sir (2 Août 2001)

a le cout du PACEMAKEr m'as fais bien rigole merci


----------



## benR (2 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*a le cout du PACEMAKEr m'as fais bien rigole merci  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu l'as compris celui ci ?
tout n'est pas perdu, alors...


----------



## Sir (2 Août 2001)

Salut ariosec et alem vous pouvez  m'explique c'est quoi ce post avec Flower Power etc....?
Merci d'avance


----------



## aricosec (2 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Salut ariosec et alem vous pouvez  m'explique c'est quoi ce post avec Flower Power etc....?
Merci d'avance*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
ben oui maky,c'est un des inscrits,plus connu sous le pseudo de THEBIGLEBOWSKY,qui nous saoule avec son mac, que j'avais pris pour un ami,et qui me trahissais,heureusement qu'ALEM veillait au grain,il a pris des photos de thebiglebowsky en train de faire du charme a ma femme,se faire servir un verre de vodka(bien tassé),a mon compte,ce que je n'ai pas pu supporter et sur un coup de colére je demande a ALEM de faire un smiley d'autodéfense.
espérant avoir repondu a ton attente,je te demande la plus grande indulgence,et te conseille d'attendre les explications d'ALEM,pour ma part je crois que je vais m'arreter là....je vais pas tarder a m'arrê.....,je m'arr........,je..........


----------



## gribouille (2 Août 2001)

POUM ......la batterie du Pacemaker à flanché...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
mais bon tu as bien fait de m'écouter et d'installer la webcam dans les trous de C (confection?) dans la jolie housse d'opossum que Dude t'avait offert!!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
N'importe quoi ! Mais alors vraiment n'importe quoi !!!
D'ailleurs j'ai vérifié : les trous de c... ne sont pas assez grands pour laisser passer l'objectif de la Webcam (c'est de l'opposum, pas de l'éléphant...!!!).
Ensuite, tu as mal interprété la scène : on était simplement en train de prendre les mesures du slip en tricot que Rico m'avait promis depuis 3 semaines...et cà, l'angle de ta p... de webcam ne serait  pas assez large pour visualiser toute la scène  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est incroyable ça ! dès qu'on a le dos tourné....


----------



## aricosec (2 Août 2001)

ça y est , LE ,que je ne nommerais plus, LE est revenu,LE a soudoyé le BONZE,gavé de mauvaises influences,de fréquentations malsaines,pendant les vacances,LE n'a pas jugé utile,ni personne d''ailleurs de dire bonjour aux nouveaux arrivants,dans CIVILITES,cette nouvelle page du bar, ou tout le monde pourrait prouver a la terre entiere,que être macg,est avant tout être un gentleman
au lieu de ça,LE entretient et approuve les propos roberthutant du BONZE,ce genre de propos pourrait amener des cohallitions alémiénaricosecantes,les plus mauvaises au mois d'aout,sans parler des bienveillantes sympathies des jusqu'a maintenant impartials posteurs,LE et LEBONZE en supporteront les conséquences
nous irons au procés s'il le faut !


_QUE LE  et LEBONZE se le tiennent pour dit !_


----------



## Sir (2 Août 2001)

Franchement ce FORUM me fais bien delire !!!! Merci a toi BenR a toi alem et ariosec .......je ne dirais pas merci a toi imposteur &lt;Le BOnze&gt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon ben merci a tous ceux que j'ai oublie


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2001)

je suis le seul à trouver ca lourd?


----------



## Sir (2 Août 2001)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*je suis le seul à trouver ca lourd?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------
Malheureusement non ! 
Mais j'avoue que ça me fait rire aussi...


----------



## aricosec (2 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*je suis le seul à trouver ca lourd?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
au début tu m'avais l'air sympa,mais tes appréciations au bar,sont des plus mal venu,le bar ayant été comme chacun sait inventé pour canaliser les choses insignifiantes,si ça ne te fait pas rire,tu peut aussi aller sur les autres pages sérieuses,mais tes appréciations ici,a moins que tu n'en soit l'administrateur,on s'en tamponne,
et si tu ne comprend jamais rien,c'est pas grave on s'en fout aussi,ton avis étant une goutte d'eau dans la mer de notre indifference,nous laissent froid,en somme nous n'en avons rien a cirer de ton avis,est ce clair !
sinon je peu en remettre une couche demain


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2001)

Alors Rico, on s'énerve ???
Cool Brother, Cool !!!
Ps pour Amok : j'ai encore une carte de membre libre chez "Aricosec&GribouilleKillers inc USA" - si ça te tente  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Qu'est-ce qu'on recrute en ces temps-ci !!!


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2001)

(réponse par mail histoire de ne pas relancer une polémique débile)

[02 août 2001 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2001)

*Attention Rico, y en a un au-dessus!!*

*Pousse-toi! et hop!*






Alèm de l'association de malfaiteurs (spécialisée dans le pillage de forums) : 

*"Alèmélezaricosec-salauds"*






[02 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2001)

Alèm ! T'es trop !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je crois que l'arsenal de smileys ne suffira pas...
Peux-tu me dire lequel est le plus costaud pour que je prenne parti...??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...courageux, mais pas téméraire...
theblog


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2001)

à ton avis theblog?
hé hé    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amok étant le maitre du corps d'Api (quand il n'est pas avec Bengilli),  cet infâme traitre m'ayant subtilisé la donzelle sous le nez, je ne peux que te conseiller de te réconcilier avec Rico (désormais mon allié malgré ma carte d'Aricoseckillers et Cie)

(et puis arrête de tourner autour de sa femme, tu disais (il n'y pas si longtemps) que c'était la plus chiante des femmes que tu adultérisais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

[02 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]

[02 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Sir (3 Août 2001)

Salut on peut m'expliquet qui est rico?


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2001)

*Pfffffffffff....*






la question à 2 francs

Dis à ton père de ne surtout pas acheter d'iBook, je crois que s'il en achetait un tu nous demanderais comment allumer (ou croquer) la Pomme du capot

















[02 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## gribouille (3 Août 2001)

bonjourrrrr


----------



## Sir (3 Août 2001)




----------



## alèm (3 Août 2001)




----------



## alèm (3 Août 2001)

au fait pour Rico c'est facile, c'est marqué dessus!!!!!!
hi hi hi © (merci toub!)
hé hé 


----------



## Sir (3 Août 2001)

WAKE UP NEO


----------



## aricosec (3 Août 2001)

voulant faire croire a une intelligence raffinée,un moka m'envoya une bafouille privé,dedaigneuse s'il en ai,ne voulant pas me compromettre avrec le sus dit,j'en demandai la traduction a mon chien,il me repondit avec assurance,un moka ce n'est que la traduction d'un pet de chien en verlan.

_c'est a dire du vent !_


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2001)

ben oui Amok n'était pas tendre dans son post (je l'ai vu avant mEDITation) mais rassure toi Api va le détendre ce soir (ou alors Bengi)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*ben oui Amok n'était pas tendre dans son post *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------
Alèm,
Je propose que l'on donne exceptionnellement la clé de notre arsenal personnel à Rico...
Si tu es d'accord bien entendu ...
Ah, Solidarité, quand tu nous tiens !


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
----------
Alèm,
Je propose que l'on donne exceptionnellement la clé de notre arsenal personnel à Rico...
Si tu es d'accord bien entendu ...
Ah, Solidarité, quand tu nous tiens !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Notre? hé hé 
pas si sûr




allez aRICOsec je te tuerais moi-même tu sais comment te défendre devant Amok!!


----------



## aricosec (3 Août 2001)

apparemment il a du plomb dans l'aile le bougre,fini le caquetage,enfin ont est entre nous,cmaintenant tout les  * lourds *  qui ont posté ici peuvent revenir,c'est fini


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*maintenant tout les   lourds   qui ont posté ici peuvent revenir*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------
...je suis là, Rico !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[03 août 2001 : message édité par thebiglebowsky]


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2001)

Tu as raison, Gribouille (cf ci dessous). Ca ne rime à rien. On cesse là.

[03 août 2001 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## gribouille (3 Août 2001)

... j'mennuie... là... m'ennuie


----------



## aricosec (3 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Allez Rico !
Un petit effort de ta part ...)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
 NON !
mon cher thebig c'est pas moi qui est commencé,donc je ne jouerais pas ici le gars indulgent,quand ont rencontrent les gens tout les jours,il peut arriver de faire des concessions,pas ici !

tes efforts sont louables,mais celui là est inutile,car je ne laisserait pas passser une de ses interventions, sans rien dire si il se permet encore de recidiver  dans le dédain,c'est la chartre reconnu par tout le monde,(enfin presque),ne pas essayer de rabaisser les autres,ça me parait equitable pour une bonne entente


----------



## aricosec (3 Août 2001)

finalement ayant relu a l'instant le dernier post "d'amok"(pour l'instant je ne le met qu'en minuscules)on verra plus tard,qui a croisé le mien d'ailleurs,je precise quand même que je n'avais pas pris spécialement ce qualificatif pour moi,mais qu'il me paraissait aussi important d'afficher mon extrême tolérance au bar,puisque d'autres en ont peu,sur 20 post ,il se peut qu'il n'y en ais que trés peu de valables,mais je ne comprend pas que quelqu'un arrive a la troisieme page pour porter un jugement de gendarme.

"c'est ça qui m'épate",c'est tout !

ps: hormis les modérateurs adéquoites,et les administrateurs bien entendu !

ceci sera la fin du drame pour moi!

enfin j'espére !

ont ne sait jamais !


----------



## roro (3 Août 2001)

Merci benR de m'avoir fait découvrir ce sujet, j'adore ! j'en oublie la lecture de Voici.

blague à part, je suis d'accord avec ze big !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Août 2001)

Moi je votte bluff !


----------



## Amok (4 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*je ne comprend pas que quelqu'un arrive a la troisieme page pour porter un jugement de gendarme.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon, on en parle calmement, OK?

Cela n'a rien d'un jugement de gendarme; c'est une appréciation personnelle sur presque 3 pages de forum qui n'étaient que reflexions désagréables les uns envers les autres. Certains en ont déjà parlé (il y a même eu un sujet spécifique sur ce point).

Peu importe que le thème soit débile, ou mal posté: lorsque l'on considère avoir affaire au premier point, on ne répond pas et cela se dégonfle tout seul. Lorsqu'il s'agit du deuxième, on aiguille le posteur vers l'emplacement adéquat. Mais je trouve ca...gonflos de passer son temps à s'engueuler ou a se traiter d'abruti (car là c'était à peine masqué).

Si tu considère comme de la fatitude le fait de penser (et de dire) que les forums ne servent pas à ca, alors effectivement il y a un gros point de discorde entre nous.

Tu sais arico, avant ta venue sur ces forums, il y a déjà eu des échanges disont...vifs. Mais à chaque fois, cela s'arrangeait. Et cela ne débordait pas du sujet incriminé.

Là, tu montes tout de suite en température, tu "menaces" (même si le terme est un peu fort dans le virtuel!), tu insultes, tu en parle sur d'autres sujets, tu te proclame "pourfendeur d'amokeur" (jolie formule mais un peu usurpée, non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?) alors que cela ne t'était pas adressé, tu parles de l'aspect hautain de certains modérateurs (?), tu accuses (qui?) de "rembarrer" ceux qui ne formulent pas leur question correctement, bref, si j'ai bien compris (mais tu as dit que je ne comprenais rien) rien ne va hormis le bar... Et si j'ai toujours bien compris, tu es le seul à oser le dire, les autres étant terrorisés... Ne trouves tu pas cela un peu excessif?

Finalement, de chaque chose négative il peut sortir du bon. Ce que je souhaite, c'est que les lecteurs de ces lignes retournent page 1 de ce sujet et le relise. Ne croyez vous pas qu'il y a eu quelques exagérations? ne peut-on chacun apporter un peu de ... "modération" à ses propos?

J'éspère que tu auras compris que ce post n'est aucunement aggressif. Tu as parfaitement le droit de ne plus me trouver sympathique (!!) et, que veux tu, je m'en ferais une raison. Si j'ai été assez clair dans mes explications, je crois que tu conviendras qu'il est inutile de continuer ces échanges stériles qui n'apportent rien et surtout pas une preuve d'intelligence (je parle là pour nous deux). Car j'éspère que -enfin- nous nous sommes compris, et qu'a défaut d'être d'accord nous resterons sur nos positions avec plus de sérénité.

Et encore une fois, comme je l'indiquais dans le mail que je t'ai expédié, il n'est aucunement question de juger les délires qui sont postés ici, ou les gens qui y participent. Ceux qui me "connaissent" savent que je ne suis pas le dernier pour y prendre part...


----------



## jfr (4 Août 2001)

C'est tout à fait fascinant de voir comment une discussion peut dégénérer à partir d'un mot, d'une remarque, d'une interprétation subjective, et virer à la guerre mondiale, avec psychodrame et tout...
Long à suivre, mais fascinant...


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2001)

ayant quelque sympathie pour vous deux (Amok et Rico) et en ayant franchement marre (si, si!) que vous n'arriviez pas à finir votre valse (car le moment est venu que je danse avec Aricosec (pour célébrer notre *"pacte de SUR-agression amicale" (dite mésentente cordiale)*)
Je vous propose plus qu'une main tendue prête à être serrée, je vous propose ceci : 







(l'idée était excellente, Thefirebidulesky   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

[03 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Amok (4 Août 2001)

Mais...Je crois que c'est bon, là, non? En tout cas, en ce qui me concerne (et le post de arico en tête de page va - me semble t-il- dans le même sens) je pense que c'est terminé.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*je pense que c'est terminé.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------
Allez en paix brebis galeuses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...et n'y revenez plus !
Non mais !
...le temps de ranger mes accessoires et je reviens...
M.....je viens de m'asseoir sur mon goupillon...
Peace&Love Brothers
ps pour Amok : oui Amok, je sais que c'est lourd...!!!


----------



## archeos (4 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*

...le temps de ranger mes accessoires et je reviens...
M.....je viens de m'asseoir sur mon goupillon...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et moi qui pensais, vu tes références, que tu était un bouffeur de curés. A moins que ce ne soit qu'un appat ou un trophée ?


----------



## aricosec (4 Août 2001)

c'est pourtant pas les sujets qui manquent chez les inscrits,il faut qu'un administrateur me dise,de quel droit un ou deux rigolos se croient investis de la qualité de gendarme dans le forum libre,balançant des sybillins nuls,ou lourdingues au hasard d'ailleurs,ayant relus par curiosité leurs interventions dans d'autres pages,les pauvres gars qui s'explique mal se font vite rabrouer,donc si ils ne comprennent rien,il n'ont qu'a pas répondrent,leurs fatitudes nous pompent aussi,mais personne ne dit rien.
c'est fait,et pas rien que pour moi car nous étions plusieurs lourdingues,et ce machin ne s'adressaient pas qu'a moi,mais les rigolos comme ça je supporte pas.

point


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2001)

Allez Rico !
Un petit effort de ta part et je balance les pétales et la colombe...
Envoyez-vous un petit smiley de réconciliation (demande à Alèm, moi je ne sais pas comment faire...).
Allez, Rico, j'attend !!!
(en contrepartie, je te rendrai ta webcam et la housse...)


----------



## gribouille (4 Août 2001)

heheeemmmm

bien  z'êtes gentils là.... mais personne ne s'occupe de moi... j'aime bien qu'on s'occupe de moi


----------



## Sir (4 Août 2001)

J suis d"acord avec toi RICO


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2001)

D'ailleurs, tout ça, c'est de la faute de SirMacGregor...
On a pas idée de lancer un tel article dans le bar MacG alors que les sensibilités sont à ce point exacerbées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Merci, SirMacGregor !!! Je ne sais pas ce qui me retient de te balancer ma colombe dans la tronche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









En attendant, Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Amok (4 Août 2001)

je m'étais promis de ne plus répondre, mais là, je ne peux pas laisser ca.

Je passe sur le début du message: c'était grotesque, cela devient pitoyable. Si le fait de donner son avis sur l'ambiance qui règne sur un forum (car en relisant les deux premières pages qui ne sont que jettage, insultes etc, je ne peux que trouver ca encore plus lourd) entraine une réaction immédiate et aggressive de ta part (d'ailleurs, tu n'étais pas nommé dans ce post, je te le rappelle, pourquoi avoir pris ca directement comme une attaque personnelle? The big ne s'est pas senti blessé dans son orgeuil, lui...) je ne vois vraiment pas où l'on va, là... Le bar Mac G, comme tu l'as très justement indiqué, est un endroit pour parler de choses qui n'ont rien à voir avec le Mac. Ais-je jugé les autres sujets? Me suis-je plaint des posts délires? Mais est-ce pour cela que ca doit devenir une foire d'empoigne?

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
*les pauvres gars qui s'explique mal se font vite rabrouer,donc si ils ne comprennent rien,il n'ont qu'a pas répondrent,leurs fatitudes nous pompent aussi,mais personne ne dit rien.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


La seule fois où j'ai levé (ou plutot re-levé, car cela avait déjà été fait par d'autres avant moi) le fait qu'il était important, lorsque l'on pose une question d'être le plus précis possible pour que la réponse soit également la plus précise possible, cela n'avait rien à voir avec le fait de "rabrouer des pauvres gars", mais de faire gagner du temps à tous, y compris a ces "pauvres gars qui s'expliquent mal" et se reconnaitront.
Certains sur ce forum sont là pour témoigner que lorsque j'en ai la possibilité, je suis le premier à proposer mon aide, et à intervenir sur des fichiers que l'on m'envoie par mail. Alors venir m'accuser de jetter le peuple systématiquement, je ne t'autorise pas à le faire.

Et tu parles au pluriel, là? _si ils ne comprennent rien,il n'ont qu'a pas répondrent,leurs fatitudes nous pompent aussi,mais personne ne dit rien_. Tu as qui d'autre dans le colimateur? Qui donc fait partie avec moi du clan des fats?


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*c'est fait,et pas rien que pour moi car nous étions plusieurs lourdingues,et ce machin ne s'adressaient pas qu'a moi*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il ne s'adressait d'ailleurs pas à toi... C'est incroyable cette parano... La suite de "l'histoire" est venue de ta réaction, et du ton que tu emploies.


* <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>mais les rigolos comme ça je supporte pas.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Eh bien voilà au moins un point que nous avons en commun.

A propos, je trouve ta nouvelle signature très spirituelle...


----------



## archeos (4 Août 2001)

fais dodo, grib mon p'tit frère, fais dodo, t'auras du lolo


----------



## archeos (4 Août 2001)

au fait, Gribouille, ce n'est pas un t qui devrait être à la fin de ta signature ?


----------



## archeos (4 Août 2001)

C'est vrai que c'est un peu mort là. Et moi aussi il n'y a personne pour s'occuper de moi


----------



## Sir (5 Août 2001)




----------



## archeos (5 Août 2001)

zut, j'arrive plus à faire des smileys  ! C'est Sirmacgregor qui a tout usé le bouton


----------



## Sir (5 Août 2001)

nt


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2001)

Alors, SirMacGregor, tu as réussi à convaincre ton père ???
Comme l'article a dérapé dans tous les sens, on a un peu perdu de vue le post original (quand je dis un peu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Comme j'ai 3 enfants qui, journellement doivent me convaincre de leur acheter quelque chose (GSM, consoles, nouvelle carte graphique, lecteur MP3... ...), je vais t'expliquer leurs méthodes :
Tout d'abord, il est important de situer ton père : est-il, comme moi un accro des nouveautés techniques ?? Utilise t'il son ordi plus de 3 heures par jour pour s'amuser avec des conneries ?? A-t'il plus de 5 GSM et 3 ordis dont il ne sait plus que faire ??? etc... etc...
Si, oui, rien de plus facile, il suffit de l'emmener se balader dans n'importe quelle boutique, de le guider un peu, sans en avoir l'air, de lui dire qu'un ordi sans GE Force c'est nullose, qu'un portable c'est mieux qu'un "desktop" parce que justement, il est portable, etc...etc... et ça se passera tout seul au grand dépit de sa carte de crédit préférée...et de sa femme qui râle à longueur de journée sur les câbles qui traînent partout dans la maison...
Si, malheureusement pour toi, il est "différent", c'est à dire peu ou pas attiré par la technique, il te faudra trouver d'autres moyens...
Commence peut-être par épargner un peu de pognon pour lui prouver que tu as fait un effort perso.
Prouve lui par A+B que tu as besoin d'un portable pour mener à bien tes études (mobilité, productivité, organisation, amélioration des résultats, etc... en bref, un tas de mots auxquels les pères sont en général assez sensibles...)
Intéresse le à l'histoire d'Apple en la lui racontant depuis le début (nostalgie quand tu nous tiens...).
Dis-lui que tu l'aideras à rédiger son courrier et que tu filmeras toutes les fêtes de famille et que, grâce à Imovie, tu pourras réaliser des montages ayant pour sujet son hobby préféré...
N'oublie pas d'intéresser ta mère dans la discussion et n'hésite pas à la faire intervenir en ta faveur, quitte à créer une certaine concurrence entre tes parents (du style : ouais, maman est plus "moderne" que toi etc... etc...en général ça marche grave...)
Ensuite, tu places l'estocade finale : tu t'engages à lui rembourser scrupuleusement l'Icebook par prélèvement sur ton argent de poche...
En général, tu rembourses une ou deux fois et après ça passe "au bleu" (je parle d'expérience...)
De toutes manières, tu ne risques rien d'essayer...
Tiens moi au courant !!!
thebig


----------



## Sir (8 Août 2001)

Merci a toi thebig mais tu sais mes parents ils s'en foutent des ordi donc c'est dur a les convaicre


----------



## Sir (18 Janvier 2002)

Ouais j'ai eu un un imac pas trop mal lol


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous &lt;BR&gt;Fidel mac user depuis que j'ai 8 ans maintenant j'en ai 17 ans ,j'ai eu mon premier mac a 10-11ans un fabuleux LC 630 enfin fabuleux pour l'epoque   [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/grin.gif" border="0[/image] &lt;BR&gt;Maintenant je veux un icebook mais comment convaincre mes parents de me l'acheter ??? je leur ai dis tous ce que je pouvais dire mais rien   [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif" border="0[/image] &lt;BR&gt;Aidez moi les gars stp &lt;BR&gt;Bye SirMacGregor



Alors, ton papounet? Il est content?


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> &lt;BLOCKQUOTE&gt;&lt;font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva"&gt;quote:&lt;/font&gt;&lt;HR&gt;Posté à l'origine par alèm:&lt;BR&gt;&lt;STRONG&gt;Le Bonze nous pollue plus!&lt;BR&gt;avec ses posts dégoulinants&lt;BR&gt;[30 juillet 2001 : message édité par alèm]&lt;/STRONG&gt;&lt;HR&gt;&lt;/BLOCKQUOTE&gt;&lt;P&gt;On n'aime pas les poneys, ici.&lt;P&gt;&lt;BR&gt;et puis un peu de respect du copyright, enfin c'est "dégoulinant©". Merci.



pourtant si, j'adore les poneys... 

surtout qu'en y pensant, un poney, c'est un truc avec une queue de cheval qui se balade à quatre pattes en te montrant son cul tout le temps. C'est très sympa un poney.


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2004)

Je n'ai rien à ajouter... moi aussi j'ai des amis poney !


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pourtant si, j'adore les poneys...
> 
> surtout qu'en y pensant, un poney, c'est un truc avec une queue de cheval qui se balade à quatre pattes en te montrant son cul tout le temps. C'est très sympa un poney.



euh, tu confond, ça c'est un chat


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh, tu confond, ça c'est un chat



il est beau ton chat -&gt;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pov' Tache !


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> il est beau ton chat -&gt;



ça ce mange ?


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça ce mange ?



ouais et pis ça peut aussi t'enculer mais seulement si t'es gentil avec lui...


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ouais et pis ça peut aussi t'enculer mais seulement si t'es gentil avec lui...



je laisse mon tour a SMG


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je laisse mon tour a SMG



Je vous le laisse... Mais vous me le rendez après... et état de fonctionner.


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je laisse mon tour a SMG



c'est dommage. t'aurais pu avoir ta première expérience sexuelle...


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je vous le laisse... Mais vous me le rendez après... et état de fonctionner.



tu pourra mêmes y mettre les mains après


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est dommage. t'aurais pu avoir ta première expérience sexuelle...



Sir aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On pourrait faire une putain de belle histoire... Et ils vécurent heureux...




			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu pourra mêmes y mettre les mains après



Je peux?... Ouah chouette.


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sir aussi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



même pas en cauchemar !! !!


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> même pas en cauchemar !! !!



Mais si, mais si... On sait jamais sur un malentendu...


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais si, mais si... On sait jamais sur un malentendu...



là ce serait deux malentendants même !


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> là ce serait deux malentendants même !



ta encore une idée derrière la tête


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> là ce serait deux malentendants même !



je vois le jeu de mot vaseux


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Janvier 2004)

A mon avis, y a même pas de jeu de mots


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> heheeemmmm&lt;P&gt;bien  z'êtes gentils là.... mais personne ne s'occupe de moi... j'aime bien qu'on s'occupe de moi  [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/grin.gif" border="0[/image]



Viens par là, je vais m'occuper de toi...


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] A mon avis, y a même pas de jeu de mots



tssss tsss, ma petite marmotte sous-chef du chef, ça va !


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Viens par là, je vais m'occuper de toi...



tu serais pas du genre poney ?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

Non hélas...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> &lt;BLOCKQUOTE&gt;&lt;font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva"&gt;quote:&lt;/font&gt;&lt;HR&gt;Posté à l'origine par alèm:&lt;BR&gt;&lt;STRONG&gt;&lt;BR&gt;mais bon tu as bien fait de m'écouter et d'installer la webcam dans les trous de C (confection?) dans la jolie housse d'opossum que Dude t'avait offert!!&lt;BR&gt;&lt;/STRONG&gt;&lt;HR&gt;&lt;/BLOCKQUOTE&gt;&lt;BR&gt;------------------&lt;BR&gt;N'importe quoi ! Mais alors vraiment n'importe quoi !!!&lt;BR&gt;D'ailleurs j'ai vérifié : les trous de c... ne sont pas assez grands pour laisser passer l'objectif de la Webcam (c'est de l'opposum, pas de l'éléphant...!!!).&lt;BR&gt;Ensuite, tu as mal interprété la scène : on était simplement en train de prendre les mesures du slip en tricot que Rico m'avait promis depuis 3 semaines...et cà, l'angle de ta p... de webcam ne serait  pas assez large pour visualiser toute la scène  [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/grin.gif" border="0[/image] [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/grin.gif" border="0[/image] [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/grin.gif" border="0[/image]&lt;BR&gt;C'est incroyable ça ! dès qu'on a le dos tourné....



C'est donc ça la "qualité" zebig....

Hé bé...


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc ça la "qualité" zebig....
> 
> Hé bé...



c'était très zoophile, tu noteras.

poney, opossum, lapins...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

C'était surtout trés moyen.


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'était surtout trés moyen.



ça n'a pas beaucoup progressé !


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

On fait ce qu'on peut !

Sinon ça va ?


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2006)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous
> Fidel mac user depuis que j'ai 8 ans maintenant j'en ai 17 ans ,j'ai eu mon premier mac a 10-11ans un fabuleux LC 630 enfin fabuleux pour l'epoque
> 
> 
> ...



Signé StJohnPerse !   


sujet à relire !


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2006)

ça fait bien longtemps qu'ona pas parlé de poney, je trouve ?  

Mackie sait  ce qu'est une fille maintenant ? :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2006)

Vaut mieux ressortir une série de lettres des archives d'une kommandantur que ça...


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Avril 2006)

Oh le salaud...
Le salaaaaaaaaaud!


----------



## Dory (4 Avril 2006)

> Signé StJohnPerse !



Le même ?


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2006)

je sens qu'il ya des amateurs de poney...


----------



## Imaginus (4 Avril 2006)

Quel poete !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Le même ?



Et dire qu'il y en a pour faire tout un tas de simagrées pour une petite chtouille de rien du tout...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Avril 2006)

Fantastique!!! Merci Alèm.


----------



## Amok (4 Avril 2006)

Bon, soyez un peu charitables... Erreurs de jeunesse !


----------

